# .338 recoil



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

What does a .338 kick lick. Would i be able to handle it? I'm 6'3 245lbs.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

There really is no hard single answer to your question. Actual physical build, bone structure, mental ability towards perceived recoil, stock fit, length of pull, scope height, bullet load, and the list goes on. Bigger men than yourself cringe at shooting the gun and smaller men love shooting it....... it's all about just what it is.... perceived recoil. Only way you will ever know is to simply shoot one. Do wear hearing protection as that is the largest single thing that can cause someone to flinch when learning to shoot any gun.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

As usual, Gohon is right. 
I have one in a wood stocked Ruger, and I think recoil is significant. But! I am recoil sensitive. 6'1", 220#'s. A friend much smaller in stature than myself really enjoys shooting the 416's, 458's etc,......for him it's not a macho thing, or a Napoleon complex. 
I should note that the stock is factory, as well as the hard rubber recoil pad. I'm sure these two factors have much to do with the whack.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep...

I like big guns, and I cannot lie!.
You other brothers can't deny!...


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

One easy way to find out is if you own a 3" 12 gauge shotgun, buy a box of max loaded 3" turkey loads and sit down at the bench and shoot at a target, if the recoil doesn't bother a 338 will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a 338 and at first the recoil seemed to be excessive, however, after shooting it for awhile it is not any different than shooting any other gun. Get acclimated to your weapon, know what it will and will not do and enjoy the experience. Shooting and hunting should not be a negative experience.

338 is one of the best and most accurate long range rounds I have fired. From my experience if you hit a cervid in the vitals it will not move far from the spot of impact, and will often drop in its tracks.

I have been reloading ballistic tips and partitions, both will disintegrate a gallon jug full of water at 300 yards.

Bob


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Why is recoil an issue??? You dont fire more than a handfull of shells at one time with a rifle like that do you? Just maybe 9 rounds to zero and yer done. When hunting you might be lucky or unlucky enought to fire 3 shots!! Anyone should be able to handle that. If you got an itcy trigger finger get a .223 your wallet and shoulder will thank you later!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bore, I'm sure you have heard of the old saying that practice makes perfect. If you have a gun that bothers you so much that you only shoot a handful of shells then put it away until the hunt, what you usually get is someone that when the time for that shot comes, the first thing that runs through their mind is the recoil they are about to experience. The target then becomes secondary as they are asking themselves if they are hold the gun right, is my eye far enough away from the scope, should I try for a better stance, and so on and so on. Almost to the extent that they are looking for an excuse not to pull the trigger. The result is usually a missed or poor shot. Personally in my opinion if a person thanks they have a gun that kicks to hard and they are mindful of that, then that person has to much gun.

I'll give you an example...... I once owned a Remington ADL in 30-06 that I hated to shoot. That gun just beat the hell out of me every time I pulled the trigger and this was just a 30-06. Then I shot my Dads Winchester model 70 in 30-06 one day and it was a blast to shoot. I could go through several boxes at the range and still want to shoot more. The problem was the stock design on the Remington which had a Monte Carlo stock that was hammering my cheek bone. I actually caught myself shoving forward and down at the same time I pulled the trigger on that gun. The end result was I couldn't hit anything with the Remington. So recoil does matter but it is just a matter of finding out what works best for you.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes Gohan you are right, I was just trying to say its not the kind of rifle you set up on a prarie dog town with. If you are terrified by your rifle you are in trouble. I had a .444 marlin that from the bench beat me up pretty bad, but in the field I never noticed the recoil, I even took a couple of snowshoe rabbits for camp meat with it. So with myself anyway I had a rifle I could shoot well but did not enjoy doing so for any extended period of time!!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I own and shoot a .338 ultra mag quite frequently and find it to be very satisfing. My pet load is a 225gr Hornady Interlock at 3150 fps that turns out 1/2 in. groups at a 100yds. For me it doesn't recoil harshly and I am 6'2" 260# but my brother being of the same size crings just watching me shoot it. To me any caliber could be mastered with proper fitting rifles and a desire to shoot it well. I find consentrating on shoot skills and basics negates the sensation of felt recoil.


----------

